# Plants that will grow above water line?



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Many aquarium stems will grow up through the water, break the surface and keep growing above. These include various _Hygrophila, Bacopa, Ludwigia _and others.

Baby panda bamboo (_Pogonatherum crinitum_) would look cool in a little tank like that, but it would be easier to manage in a riparium planter.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have java moss growing out of the water on DW. But, when it grows too far up it turns brown. I'd like to hear other people's answers to your question.


----------



## RachelFromTheBlackLagoon (Jan 9, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Many aquarium stems will grow up through the water, break the surface and keep growing above. These include various _Hygrophila, Bacopa, Ludwigia _and others.
> 
> Baby panda bamboo (_Pogonatherum crinitum_) would look cool in a little tank like that, but it would be easier to manage in a riparium planter.


Ah, just the person I was hoping for a response from! I am dying to try a riparium after seeing your amazing setups, but the other half would have my head if I brought another tank into the house! I figure this little tank at work is somewhat of a happy medium...or at least it will hold me over until I can convince him that I need a real riparium LOL. 

Thanks! I'll try some of those plants.


----------



## RachelFromTheBlackLagoon (Jan 9, 2011)

Another question... If I made small riparium planters out of plastic canvas and suction cups, would those work alright? Can I use Eco-complete in riparium planters or is it too fine? I have about 3/4 of a bag leftover from one of my tanks.


----------



## Budget aquarist (Feb 1, 2011)

i think it will be fine, i have had many types of plants break the surface, but they are quite large. (amazon swords) but small, fun to look at plants that sit ON the surface are some types of lilies, like the tiger lilies, banana plant.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

agreed, i was thinking about doing the same thing when my banana plant wasn't getting enough light because my anubias and my hornwart would cover up the top.
you could buy like a "fragasaurus" from marine depot, it is meant to frag your corals, but you could use it for plants.. probably.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Tiger lotus will flower above the water line if you let it.


----------



## RachelFromTheBlackLagoon (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, all! Looks like I've got some great options.


----------

